# FB Grand Problems & Solutions



## Long Burn (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello,
 Does anyone know what happend to a poster by the user name of 
Fire Bug?
 I have a H&G Insert that I have had similar problems as he had with his that were corrected by the dealer and the company.
 I tried to PM him but got no reply.
 I think my info. can be very helpfull since he had very similar problems with the same insert.
Long Burn


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 7, 2009)

He was banned for constantly posting rude and badgering comments in any thread dealing with any Heat & Glo or HHT product.

I attempted to help but he was only interested in trash talking the product and companies.


----------



## Long Burn (Nov 16, 2009)

I was curious , because I too had several of the similar  problems with my H&G Insert and also numerous problems with the company itself.  The problems were eventually corrected,( I hope), but man, what a hassle!
 From reading many of Fire Bug's past posts, in a way, I can understand his frustrations from my own experiences.
 If anyone else out there has a problem with their FB Grand Insert or Heat & Glow as a company, give me shout, maybe I can help them out.
I think, in my opinion, banning this guy may have been a bit harsh and premature. It sounds like he was venting out his frustrations.

Long Burn


----------



## R&D Guy (Nov 16, 2009)

Banning Fire Bug was a good thing for this forum.  I'm sorry to hear you have similar issues, but the guy use to try and hi-jack gas threads to talk about how much his fireplace sucked and how anyone who tried to help was a jerk.  Apparently in his mind the whole world had nothing better to do, but work against him.  Remembering back I believe when he was banned a lot of his nonconstructive posts were purged as well.

I can pretty much guarantee that your local dealer or rep will be of more help.


----------

